# Thermaltake V3 black edition and H50 cooling ?



## Achilles1600 (Sep 25, 2010)

It say's on ncix that the thermaltake V3 black edition, is not liquid cooling capable would i be able to use the corsair H50 is this case.?


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes. The radiator just mounts to one of the many 120mm fan locations in the case.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2010)

I would get another case if you can. You're going to be really tight on space. Coolers like the Xiggy 1283 barely fit. H50 will fit but space will be tight.

I know I have one.


----------

